# Seachem Flourish vs Easylife Profito.



## Sarpijk (17 May 2015)

Ηi!
Ι dose diy macros but for micros I still use Seachem Flourish and Seachem Iron.
Right now my LFS offers easylife products at a discount. For example the 250 ml bottle of profito costs 4,63 € while the Seachem one costs 9,29 €.

Should I go for it?


----------



## EnderUK (17 May 2015)

It really is all the same (a mix of salts in a liquid) so go for the cheapest, don't forget that you might be using different size dosage so one of them might still work out cheaper.


----------



## Jose (18 May 2015)

Buy the kit of EI salts from co2art or similar if you dont want to spend a fortune or have algae. Specially for a high tech tank.


----------



## Julian (18 May 2015)

I'm going to buy some of this next time:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-co2-medium-p-6377.html


----------



## sciencefiction (18 May 2015)

Yes, the easylife products are good if you are getting them cheap.


----------



## josepinto (19 May 2015)

I used easy life in the past. Good stuff in my opinion.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

EnderUK said:


> It really is all the same (a mix of salts in a liquid) so go for the cheapest, don't forget that you might be using different size dosage so one of them might still work out cheaper.


I agree, if its turns out a bargain...grab it.


----------

